# Gundam Versus



## AlexanderSen (Sep 5, 2017)

Just played the Open Beta for this game the last two days. It's just amazing! For all those Gundam Giant Mecha Fans out there this is a must try. 

Gundam Versus - Hi-Nu Gundam


----------

